# UTexas - Austin



## Allen Ho (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey did anyone else apply to their Film/Radio/TV grad program?

I just got an email from their recruitment and they've invited me to some sort of "Come To Texas" program. Do you guys know if this means I was accepted? I am thinking about going because they offer to cover airfare and lodging so it seems like a free trip to Texas for a few days.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job Allen!


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 27, 2008)

So I got a call today from one of UT's professors and I got accepted! Anyone else get called?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 28, 2008)

Great job, Allen! Congratulations!

I have not heard anything yet, so, clearly, I'm now getting nervous and panicky and anxious.

But congratulations nonetheless!


----------



## RCRanger03 (Feb 28, 2008)

I got CAPed last year so i'll be transfering back to Austin (my hometown)for the 08 fall semester. Austin is the most perfect place to be a student filmmaker that i can think of. Its beautiful, eccentric, the people there are the nicest around, and it doesnt have that corruptive aura that Hollywoodland seems to have on the youngsters. Plus they just turned our old airport into film studios. Hookem Baby 512 fo life.


----------



## d_osborn (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats, Allen! I'm still waiting on word from UT.  Do they send out emails or letters to applicants if they aren't accepted.


----------



## Russell Bush (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome Allen. I actually got a call yesterday as well from UT. I'd like to take a visit though and see what working in the Austin environment is all about.


----------



## texasfilmguy (Feb 28, 2008)

hey guys. i applied to Texas too. The graduate MFA in Screenwriting. Did anyone else apply there for screenwriting too? Are those of you who have been accepted gotten into the production MFA program or screenwriting?


----------



## Allen Ho (Feb 28, 2008)

I applied for the production MFA


----------



## texasfilmguy (Feb 28, 2008)

I heard they were emailing applicants, but you got a call. 
Congrats by the way. That's great.


----------



## Russell Bush (Feb 28, 2008)

I too applied for the prodction MFA. I think the school is emailing applicants as well. I got a follow up email today. Good luck.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 29, 2008)

Just got my rejection letter.

Bummed now!


----------



## d_osborn (Feb 29, 2008)

Just got a rejection email from UT.  Bummer.


----------

